# Suggestions for red snapper fish?



## naturalmovements (Nov 3, 2010)

greetings! from a deep sea fishing trip, i have a few pounds of red snapper that i would like to prepare tomorrow, im new to cooking in general and ive never prepared fish...

never tasted red snapper before so i have no idea on flavor, prep, method etc. , if anyone has any advice, id like to listen and learn, thank you!


----------



## Alix (Nov 3, 2010)

Snapper is even good raw! Its a heavier, oilier type of fish. I like it in ceviche myself (doused with lemon juice, the acid "cooks" the fish a bit) but if you wish to cook it, a light breading will suffice. I've done it with grated potato as the outside too. Since its heavy it stands up well to that. 

Your fish is so fresh, you should really just do something light and simple to keep the fresh flavor. How about a light pan fry with some butter and garlic and sprinkle with some salt to finish?


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Nov 3, 2010)

naturalmovements said:


> greetings! from a deep sea fishing trip, i have a few pounds of red snapper that i would like to prepare tomorrow, im new to cooking in general and ive never prepared fish...
> 
> never tasted red snapper before so i have no idea on flavor, prep, method etc. , if anyone has any advice, id like to listen and learn, thank you!



Greetings from a Greek girl who loves plain cooking! 

Red snapper I just love. But I grill it, always over fire. Simply slash the fish diagonally, brush olive oil over it, place down on the grill and - here it is.





Sprinkle chopped flat leaf parsley over it, and garnish with a fresh lemon cut in half. And that's it.

Red snapper is a highly desirable fish. In the shops it's expensive and in tavernas classed "A": 40 euros a pound (minimum)




Picture by a family member


----------



## naturalmovements (Nov 3, 2010)

> Snapper is even good raw! Its a heavier, oilier type of fish. I like it in ceviche myself (doused with lemon juice, the acid "cooks" the fish a bit) but if you wish to cook it, a light breading will suffice. I've done it with grated potato as the outside too. Since its heavy it stands up well to that.
> 
> Your fish is so fresh, you should really just do something light and simple to keep the fresh flavor. How about a light pan fry with some butter and garlic and sprinkle with some salt to finish?


 
i am a huge fan of anything garlic! question, because its a saltwater fish, do i need to pay special attention to the amount/type of salt im using?


----------



## naturalmovements (Nov 3, 2010)

> Greetings from a Greek girl who loves plain cooking!
> 
> Red snapper I just love. But I grill it, always over fire. Simply slash the fish diagonally, brush olive oil over it, place down on the grill and - here it is.
> 
> ...


 
i had it filleted, would that change anything?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 3, 2010)

Love it Poppi, this is Carib Snapper bought in the a fishmarket on Miami river


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Nov 3, 2010)

naturalmovements said:


> i had it filleted, would that change  anything?




Yes because without the skin to protect the fish, you'd have to cook it  more gentle. Cube the fish, skewer it and cook "souvlaki". 



Bolas De Fraile said:


> Love it Poppi, this is Carib Snapper bought in the a fishmarket on Miami river View attachment 8835



Oh wonderful!


----------



## naturalmovements (Nov 3, 2010)

> Yes because without the skin to protect the fish, you'd have to cook it more gentle. Cube the fish, skewer it and cook "souvlaki".


 
youve been helpful, thanks!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 3, 2010)

Poppi my wifes family are fishermen in Croatia same love of grilled fish as Greeks


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 3, 2010)

I make fish taco's with mine since the filets are kinda small these days.


----------



## Alix (Nov 3, 2010)

naturalmovements, just salt to taste. I don't think the fact that it is a saltwater fish has any effect on its taste when cooked. Enjoy!


----------



## naturalmovements (Nov 3, 2010)

Gracias alix


----------



## Alix (Nov 3, 2010)

De nada.


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Nov 3, 2010)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Poppi my wifes family are fishermen in Croatia same love of grilled fish as Greeks View attachment 8837



Fishermen everywhere have a rough time of it at sea. But what they bring back to cook up is beyond price. That grilled fish looks mouthwatering. Hope you washed it down with a good beer. 

Not sure, but I may have quoted red snapper as being taverna price of "40 euros per pound". I meant per Kilo.


----------



## sarah (Nov 4, 2010)

i love my red snapper pan seared and then topped with lemon, butter, herb,garlic sauce.Yum...


----------



## buckytom (Nov 4, 2010)

how about a spanish classic, snapper with chorizo and mussels? 

after watching jacques pepin make this on one of his "fast food: my way" episodes, i made this using clams instead of mussels. it was fantastic!!!

Jacques Pepin's fast food my way - Google Books


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 4, 2010)

Fantastic dish Tom, when we were in the port of Barcelona we would walk up the Ramblas to buy our Seafood in the Market


----------



## naturalmovements (Nov 4, 2010)

today is the day, and all suggestions sound supreme....

after much review and advice from a good friend, ive decided on red snapper en papilote with white wine, tyme, butter, scallots, tomatoes concasse, and a little salt n pepper, served with asparagus

my first time cooking fish, my first time eatting red snapper (that i caught from the gulf of mexico), should be very interesting.....

tomorrow i will post the results and hopefully a picture (if its photo-genic)


----------



## naturalmovements (Nov 4, 2010)

Forgot chives^


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 4, 2010)

nice dish movements, post the pics


----------



## naturalmovements (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## naturalmovements (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Alix (Nov 5, 2010)

Fantastic! (I deleted the other post, hope thats ok)


----------



## naturalmovements (Nov 5, 2010)

It's all good, Thanks alix!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 6, 2010)

Fantastic I can smell it from here.


----------



## ahkwaihung (Jan 6, 2011)

naturalmovements said:


> greetings! from a deep sea fishing trip, i have a few pounds of red snapper that i would like to prepare tomorrow, im new to cooking in general and ive never prepared fish...
> 
> never tasted red snapper before so i have no idea on flavor, prep, method etc. , if anyone has any advice, id like to listen and learn, thank you!



You are so lucky to have such a wonderful wholesome, tasty fish. One way to enjoy this wonder fish is to pan fry in oil with ginger and spring onions then dress it with light soy sauce. The meat on this fish has resilient consistency unlike cod or hake. The taste is far superior than cod or salmon and red snapper is just a treat in any other form of cuisine. Have you eaten yet? Ahkwaihung.


----------



## LAJ (Feb 20, 2011)

Snapper is great any way/shape or form.
I like butter and parsley/black pepper on grill
or stuffed in oven with crabmeat mixture

My fav is yellowtail snapper. I make that with a light crusty breading of mashed bananas/mangoes and roasted red peppers.. delicious


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 20, 2011)

dill, butter, garlic.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 20, 2011)

Creole seasoning, butter, uber hot cast iron skillet, ventilation


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 21, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Creole seasoning, butter, uber hot cast iron skillet, ventilation



Oops, I'd never be able to try this one.  The alarms here are DEAFENING!  I've learned they will stop before I can gather my important things, so I have to go into the bathroom and have both the bathroom and bedroom doors closed.  OW!


----------



## pacanis (Feb 21, 2011)

I can't even have the smoke alarms in my house armed. If you ask me they are waaaaay too sensitive. The one in the kitchen would go off on an almost daily basis. My dream kitchen would have a hood for ventilation.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 21, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I can't even have the smoke alarms in my house armed. If you ask me they are waaaaay too sensitive. The one in the kitchen would go off on an almost daily basis. My dream kitchen would have a hood for ventilation.



My alarms are building wide.  It will go off in your apartment only (at first), but much worse sounding than the home version, plus all your neighbors are traumatized by the noise, while they are laughing at you.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 21, 2011)

If they aren't laughing, they're busy lining up outside your door with their forks saying, Hey, Z is making blackened snapper again


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 21, 2011)

pacanis said:


> If they aren't laughing, they're busy lining up outside your door with their forks saying, Hey, Z is making blackened snapper again



That's when they are snickering behind their other hand

With sound deadening ear protection.


----------

